# Any from England ?



## Shadowz

hello there i was just wondering if there is any people out there from England ? Maybe for support group , chat etc ?


----------



## Joshua29

HiI'm "Suffering" from London! Ever feel like a chat feel free drop me a lineJosh 29


----------



## Vicky19

hi there! I'm from england too~!!! i come from oxfordshire but am at uni in birmingham at the moment studying lawwould love to speak to other english sufferers too. vicky###hanson.net


----------



## uk guy

I'm in Berkshire here!


----------



## Mercedes .

Hi Ive only Just found this site, great to see that there are other people from England here,







Im from Dorset and would like to speak to others from england too.


----------



## trumpet

I'm in England too, London to be exact!


----------



## Sar

Im In Nottinghamshire. please free to email


----------



## Shadowz

looks like we are alot of people from england all of a sudden its brilliant .. Feel free to email me at shadz###dsl.pipex.com or add me to icq ( send me a private msg or email for my icq number )


----------



## nparton

Also in Berkshire!


----------



## JoanneThomas

I'm in London


----------



## Sonlee

I am from London and have been suffering for the past 8 months....Please feel free to contact me!!!


----------



## Bloater

London


----------



## Shadowz

remember a lot of us is meeting up in London on 20th july , let us know if any of u are interested


----------



## Nikki

London here!


----------



## mattfraser

HiI live in Bucks, work at HeathrowMatt


----------



## sprite8

Hi







I live in Lincolnshire I have msn messenger & yahoo messenger and icq fancy a chat? let me know if you want me to add u to my list


----------



## Tkit

From Birmingham but living in Canada...does that count??? lol


----------



## Shadowz

yes i think that counts LOL . Hello to all the rest as well


----------



## descartesmum

Stevenage


----------



## Jobi

Hi, I'm from Lancashire - nice to see so many Brits here....well, not nice really (if you get my meaning).


----------



## cshaw

Hi, I'm in Dunstable thats in Bedfordshire near London


----------



## amylou

Hi i'm from bedfordshire.My Mum scared me tonight after I ran upstairs after an indian and said what am i going to do if someone takes me out to dinner?this doesn't happen very often, but i made me think that i need to do as much as i can to take control over this.does anyone have any major tips?i'm going to avoid curries from now on!i do avoid going out to dinner but would love to be able to without worrying.Amy


----------



## em.london

Hi. Im a northern lass living in London.


----------



## shell91

Hi there,I live in Nottingham,England.







I have had IBS for 4 years now.


----------



## JuliaG1

Hi, I'm from Cheshire.


----------



## Jan Faulkner

Hello All,







I'm living in The Cotswolds, Gloucestershire.Would like to hear from any fellow Brit sufferer.....See ya,





















Peppermint Patty.


----------



## John H

Hi there,As you can see from the posts - you are not alone!Feel free to mail me: johnhl62###hotmail.comI've not spoken to any fellow sufferers (recently diagnosed) and would love to chat!







John


----------



## triage999

Hi,I am new to this board and living in Hertfordshire.


----------



## Chezzy

Hi everyone







Manchester here. Can chat via MSN or icq


----------



## unitbus

Yup - and I am from Surrey!


----------



## valtaya

Hi - I am from England too - Nottinghamshire to be exact. Feel free to email me.Emma xx


----------



## psymon101

Brit boy here 100%, but now live in the U.S.A for 8 years, orginally from Birmingham..


----------



## nick_bone

hi, Cambridge hereplease feel free to contact me if u want to talk


----------



## PBS

hi there I am from London and noticed you posting for others from yhr UK I suffer with acutr and chronic IBS and am looking for help, advice and friendship from other fellow IBS sufferes


----------



## Chrysalis

Living in South Herts and I bet some of you can hear my burbling guts from where you are! I'd be very pleased to talk to anyone. My symptoms have really become quite mild now, but a couple of weeks ago was a bad time for me.


----------



## choonghengchu

London here


----------



## falan54

Harlow in Essex. 47 years experience mainly C type. email or yahoo my email addy is in profile for penpal page


----------



## Shadowz

still no one from kent ??


----------



## beverley57

hi,im from wolverhampton in the midlands. my family live in gillingham. thats not too far from you. if theres anyone local to me and would like a bit of friendly support dont hesitate to get in touch. ibs-d(a liveing nightmare)


----------



## sheila1

Hi Shadowz, Kent here!Have had IBS (mainly D, sometimes C) for many years, Hiatus Hernia for about 5 years, and diagnosed with ME/CFS/Fibromyalgia last summer.


----------



## witchywoo

Hi!Not exactly England, but will South Wales do? I have been searching the net for an IBS forum which has people from the Uk so hopefully I've found it.I'd love to chat/post messages and discuss IBS with anyone who's in the same boat as me.


----------



## editor

Greetings







I'm new here (just found the board this week, heh) and am still finding my way around this great resource. I'm currently in east anglia. Feel free to say "hi."


----------



## aeperrin

hi,recently diagnosed IBS/D, i have suffered most of adult life with IBS/C (and thought nothing of it)any advice or hopeful stories would be warmly welcomed!Lincoln, England


----------



## Zandra

Hi everyone







I'm from the UK. There doesn't seem to be any boards like this in the UK doesn there?! I find this board very helpful.April you're not far from me as I'm about 1/2 an hours drive from Lincoln.I've suffered with IBS D all my life but am only just in the middle of getting it officially diagnosed. It's terrible isn't it but I suppose we just have to learn to cope.


----------



## Da88en

Hey shadowz,Well i was born in Kent and lived there till 2 years ago, when i got dragged abroad!If anyone wants a chat then email me at Da88en###blueyonder.co.uk


----------



## tillylilly

Hia my name is Debbie and i just found out yesterday that Iv got IBS I live in the north East could anyone give some ideas of what they eat on a daily basis and how they manage to have a social life help!


----------



## monkey_trousers

try a wheat and gluten free diet at first see if it helps, if not go with out dairy products for a while. always think positive


----------



## Deborah1234

hi, Im new to the boards and am from Manchester


----------



## Pat..

Hi Hertfordshire here


----------



## KellyB23

Hey, SOUTHAMPTON here, and i seem to be the only one.


----------



## chris daggett

Hi too all on here from middlesbrough new member say hi if you wanna, anyone want any tips then send me e mail or p.m. take care and keep smiling chris in middlesbrough


----------



## Chrysalis

HiAs said before, ages ago it seems, I live in Hertfordshire. I'd like to chat to anyone in the Herts/Bucks area, maybe to meet and discuss IBS issues. Any takers?Chris


----------



## holly18

Hiya im from Harlow in Essex, im pretty much on the boarder to Hertfordshire. Im 18 and have only just been diagnosed.


----------



## Ruheena Ayub

hi guys, I am from nottingham. If anyone wants to chat please feel free to contact me. I had had ibs for a few years now and have found this sight amazing. Everyone is always so supportive and caring. Its good to know people actaully understand how i am feeling...even though i wish no one had to feel the way they do.


----------



## JoanneThomas

If anyone works in central London and wants to meet up of a lunchtime after Christmas???


----------



## fedup

Nobody here from Scotland?Tracey


----------



## sophia

hi from leicester, found this site two days ago got all of the sympomes and more. chat if you want. most welcome.


----------



## Guest

hi, I am in Coventry - have been a sufferer for over 30 years and only recently found this site. I am interested in speaking to anyone else who has also experienced gall bladder problems. (I am a 52 year old ill-health retired medical secretary)


----------



## maro_passport

hi, 24 m from wakefield. no one use the chat option on this site?also if anyone is looking for additional info you can become a member of the ibs group on msn...


----------



## Guest

Hey!!!!! Im from London! I would love to chat to all of you! as Im sure you know its hard to find people to talk to who understand! especially if like me you have lost a lot of your friends because of ibs! Let me know if anyone wants to chat


----------



## Clair

IBS Chat Sessions:I don't know if many of you are aware that there used to be a chat session for UK IBS sufferers in the chatroom on sunday evenings. I used to run it but had to give it up because the timing clashed with my job.Since there seems to be a fair number of us UK sufferers about, I'm considering restarting the chat session if there is enough interest that way we are all in one chatroom at same time.I am available monday, tuesday, thursday evenings if any of these would suit. My broadband connection gets a bit wobbly at 9pm, so would something like 7.30 suit?Let me know what you think and I will contact Jeff to update the details.Clair


----------



## Guest

Yeah Im around most of the time so it sounds good to me !


----------



## 14655

Hello, I'm a West Country man living in Liverpool. How's everyone doing? Would love to hear from people. Is anything coming from this discussion at all? Cheers for now...


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi Chas and welcome -don't know if anything has come of this chat meeting, but we are going to have a chat on Sunday - June 12, 2005 - we used to have UK chats at 8pm your time years ago and again in the evening US time and some of the Brits would come for both. As a test, I am hosting a chat on Sunday evening US time, but will be half midnight UK time. But if you are a night owl, you are most welcome to join us - I am hoping some Brits do- if there is interest, then we will organize one for 8pm UK time as well in the future.I am in the US but I help Mike Mahoney with the IBS Audio Program - he is in Warrington, not far from you!Hope you can join us!


----------



## Slinky

Hey everyone, hope ur all feeling OK, or better anyway!Tpying this from Cambridge tonight, although i'm often around Ipswich at weekends catching up with everyone. It's so good to hear that it's not just me going through all this hassle... i've seen lots of good ideas and advice that i'll definitely have to try out. Be nice to hear from anyone who fancies a chat, it's such a nice change to be able to discuss things with people who actually understand where ur coming from and don't give you that look!







Speak soon x


----------



## 13601

London


----------



## 17588

Ello, Just been diagnosed with it. Am from Dorset.


----------



## 20349

hi! im from suffolk! anyone feel free to email me or add me to msn for chat







xXx


----------



## 22770

I'm from a small town called Frimley, not far from Guildford surrey!!Anyone anywhere near??Lisa


----------



## 14013

im living in Doncaster at the moment


----------



## 23365

i`m from Manhester,can confirm that IBS is `torture`


----------



## 16198

I'm from Bath, but from July I'll be moving back home to sunny Edinburgh.


----------



## rhonalomey

Any from South Africa


----------



## Nick65

HiI'm from Sunny Poole in Dorset







I used to live in New Barnet, Herts until 9 years ago, and now I live by the Sea







I am currently inventing a "Thing" to help me get out and about on holidays or go to mates weddings etc etc etc.I will need some IBS'ers to do some questionaires on it in July, so keep an eye out on this page.I don't know if it will work, but Hey Ho you've gotta try


----------



## 16934

I'm from london, had IBS - D for many years and have pretty much given up on ever having a life! Would love to hear from any other londoners who may feel like starting a support group to occasionally meet up and not have dinner


----------



## Nick65

Which part of London are you from? I used to live in New Barnet and surrounding areas.Don't miss the place though, but miss the people


----------



## 18366

Just found this forum, looks great. My doctor at the moment is useless so would be great to speak with other IBS sufferers to share advice and experiences. Did anything ever happen about those chat sessions?Becci


----------



## millyimp

Hello , yes I am from west yorkshire ...had IBS /D for 17 years .. but never managed to meet another person with it in all these years .. So frustrating trying to get someone who doesn`t have it to understand all the limitations it places on you and any husband /partner you may have . It would be so nice to actually be able to meet other people with it ..and become good sound friends ..giving each other the support we all need to have,and never having to feel so guilty about not being able to go out ... or making arrangements then having to say sorry but I cant go ..then seeing the dissappointment in their faces . soo very frustrating take care all Milly


----------



## Katters279

Hey







I'm from St.Albans which is about 25 minutes from London


----------



## 13867

i'm from liverpool, nice to know there are other people who feel the same around! i'm 22 and had ibs since i was 19, but it feels like a life time! feel free to email me if you want on fairy_up_liquid###hotmail.com


----------



## 19222

Ello - Im jeni from warwickshire and im fairly new here - is there anyone close to me ?? You can email me or add me to messanger jen_h24###hotmail.com would love to chat !! Plus do u still meet in the chat rooms ??


----------



## 14448

I'm originally from Stratford, Warkwickshire, but moved to Lancashire two years ago.


----------



## 19222

cool - do you still come up this way ? how old r u n stuff ?


----------



## Craig_J

I'm from Croydon, South London. Horrible area.


----------



## 16934

Hey there Craig J,Checked out the link at the bottom of your profile. A dating service for ibs sufferers! I had that idea so many times, as it's so difficult to find someone who understands what you are going through. Glad someone has actually set one up, I hope it does well.


----------



## 14448

Sue, that's interesting, I'm also planning a move to wild northern countryside, poss far as Scotland. Have to wait till I finish uni first though. Think I will be happier if I can see mountains and fells when i look up! I love the Lake District and go there a lot.Jenz, I'm 21 and go back to Warwickshire 3 or 4 times a year to see parents. I was born in leamington Spa!


----------



## 19084

Hey guys,Well I am originally from Lichfield, Staffordshire and have been living in Manchester for the last year whilst doing a Masters course at uni. I still pop home now and again to visit friends and family but I have just got a job sorted in south Manchester for October so I will be staying in Manchester for the foreseeable future. My dream is to move somewhere remote though one day. I went scuba-diving in Oban, Scotland at easter and I loved it up there. I think I would love somewhere so beautiful surrounded by mountains and lochs and plentiful fresh air! It's funny how quite a few of us think the same thing!Sarah


----------



## 19222

sukie im 28 and from leamington spa although just moved to warwick !! email me if you like jen_h24###hotmail.com - and that goes for anyone !! love to ehar from anyone !!


----------



## Guest

Am I the only poor soul north of the gap - anyone in the Liverpool, Manchester area???Sue


----------



## 23448

im from bham- new 2 the site- drop me an email (jennadownes###hotmail.co.uk


----------



## 18602

I'm not too far from you keepsmiling, i'm from Coventry


----------



## Guest

hiya, im from leicester in the uk. how are you all. im new to this ibs thingy. any advice???


----------



## 23448

i used to live in leicester last year! i went to uni ther! small world! im ibs d and i am trying mike cds, a soluble fibre diet no dairy etc, but been a pretty #### few weeks as had food posioning and my stomachs refusing to get back to normal! had hypnotherapy in the past and it did really help so hoping mikes cds will do the same 2 me


----------



## Guest

hiya. it have a hypno cd but didnt seem to work. i still to a non dairy no red meat type diet and i seem to be improving.hope you doing ok soon


----------



## 23448

its just a matter of seeing what works for u. what cd r u listening to? i listened to another cd in the past and was ####, but i know mikes has got good reviews! so im givin it a go! its a 100 day programme. it makes me positive anyway! have you tried ...com its a really good site for recipes that avoid red meat and dairy etc- they even have recipes for chocolate brownies that r safe for ibs! i just find it so hard not to give into temptation, especially dairy and when im with my bloke, men dont understand if they havent got it! theyre like no kebabs! no ice cream! thats ####!!! so i am trying to substitute instead- have u tried swedish glaze dairy free ice cream? its lush! its much harder having ibs in the uk i think, there just isnt the awareness they have in the USA


----------



## Guest

have i got news for you, swedish glace do several different flavours,( hollard and barrett) they also make a magnum type lolly. (waitrose)i think sainsburys do good dairy free stuff. i have to visit different shops tho.i found its becoming more know and alot more people understand now.


----------



## 23448

i know, it is easier than it used to b, how do you cope in restarants thou? i am #### at doing that and fall of the wagon. do you eat egg? i found some lush village bakery brownies in health food shop they were dairy free but had egg in. I never even used to think about things like that b4!


----------



## 18473

HiI'm suffering from the west midlands would love to hear from any other peopleSammy


----------



## Guest

Deberah and Jules - hi particularly to both of yous 2 - cos you're local to me (blimey, how exciting - have never really "known" any neighbours) - I'm a Scouser living in Manchester - so probably pretty close to both of you. Welcome to the boards.Sue xxx


----------



## sazzy

HeyaI'm from herefordshire in the west midlands (near birmingham if no one knows where hereford is hehe)Wow i didn't realise there was this many brits on here


----------



## RTW

Hi im from Cambridgeshire if any one wants to chat ibs


----------



## 15093

Hey English people! I'm from Suffolk! Come and talk to me!


----------



## katie_c

I live in Dorset







In the middle of nowhere..


----------



## Guest

Helloooooooooooooo, I'm a Scouser in exile down the M56 in the leafy burbs of South Manchester.Great to see you chaps. Come over onto the Lounge - I'm feeling abit outnumbered - Hope is from Wales and posts and Nikki in London and Sazzy in Worcs - but not many Brits post at the mo.Sue


----------



## Jenuk

HELLOOOOO !!! Im jen from the midlands (warwickshire) am a nealy 30(oh my god) year old mother of one (single too boo hoo) have had ibs for 6 years now and have finally got the docs to check and do some tests to make sure its nothing else !! Anyway im on msn [email protected] or message me on here xxxx jen


----------



## Bahnmor

Hello!Stu from Scotland here. From the area between Edinburgh and Stirling, an escapee from England and I intend to stay north of the border. Am 24 and have had IBS since I was 15. Wondering if there were any other people on here who are in the same area.


----------



## Tallgirl

Hi everyone.I live in Derbyshire, but I'm a brummie really.







Look forward to speaking to you all.Tallgirl.


----------



## salbur

bristol. anyone feel that ibs is'nt taken very seriously over here?


----------



## baz22p

Hi all, I'm in good ole Suffolk! I know the Brits are in a bit of a minority, but this response is great. I'm described as a prolific member on this site anyway, t'll be great if any of you wish to join in the 'chats' on various boards - but if you would prefer to chat directly, please do not hesitate to PM me.Baz.


----------



## lizziewizz

Cornwall ... Thats nearly England!


----------



## Kitty_Cat

Hey there, Im a Londoner and up to my neck in snow at the moment.


----------



## BobbyGirl

hey im from england.i live in kent and im a sufferer of IBS


----------



## Gemz87

Hi, new here, I'm from Cornwall


----------



## cherrypie09

Hi there, I am from England, Gloucester, any one out there nearby, share all.


----------



## IBS=(

Hello18 and live in Kent


----------



## lucyinthesky7

Hi, I'm 31 and live in Kent, near Bluewater...lucky me...


----------



## fragglekitten

Hi there, im in england, Northumberland to be precise... I'm also new on here and didnt really know where to post a newbies thingymajig? lol. Tbh i didnt even know there was a forum for ppl who had IBS, now i know otherwise!!


----------



## Saffron4398

Hi! I'm 33 and live in Bedfordshire. Just joined this site today (about 5 mins ago actually) and not entirely convinced I'm doing this right! I've had IBS for 9 years and have never really got a handle on it! I'm hoping to gain some insight from you guys, and hopefully I'll be able to offer something in return (I'll do my best).


----------



## Brennas-Belly

Hello. I'm near Winchester but I'm American. I've been living here for 13 years. I've had IBS for 3 or 4 years. Feel free to write.


----------



## Hilly

Hey everyone- I am 35 and living in Wolverhampton- had IBS-d for about 15 years, happy to chat to any fellow sufferers


----------



## Guest

Im in Worthing UK, near Brighton.Happy to help out or meet up or even talk on phone or email with fellow IBS sufferors.


----------



## cherrypie09

Hi. Hill and MelhuishI am living in gloucester, I have IBS-D, had it for 10 years, the last 3 bad the last 4 months virtually non stop, had all the tests under the sun, I take 1 Physslium husk capsule before meals 3 times a day, to add bulk, 1/2 a Calcium tablet after meals 3 times a day and take 1-2 immodium tablets every day, that just about keeps me to 1 good bm a day.Feel free to pm me any time,


----------



## Lisa Jane

Hi AllIm In Portsmouth and just diagnosed today, after suffering the worst stomach pains for seven years.I have a few questions, so if anyone wants to share advice, let me know!!


----------



## ibs91

Hi everyoneI live in kent, England.Seems theres a few of us around the kent/sussex/london area. Would be nice to have a group meet up somewhere central.


----------



## woodside

HelloI have just joined the support group . I have had IBS for 12 years . Would like to hear from others too.


----------



## woodside

Hello my name is Chris 42, living in Dudley. I have had ibs for 12 years - like most suffered in silence but it would be great to talk to someone who knows how it feels. I would be very interested in a support group in our area. Anyone else.


----------



## DuncanaMurray

Hi everyone,Just to let IBS sufferers in the UK know a new support website for IBS sufferers is being set up http://www.ibshelp.org.uk .







It is run as a not-for-profit organisation and is specifically looking at hypnosis and IBS, particularly with regards to Gut Orientated Therapy as in Professor Peter Whorwell's Manchester Model.Although it is only in its infancy, not many Hypnotherapists at all yet, as that marketing is just about to start and then PR to PCT's and thus Doctors' Surgeries; however the chat room is open and totally free to use.I am the Founder and a Hypnotherapist, I suffered from IBS-D for over 16 years and it devastated my life in that period. One of our aims is to get more Hypnotherapy available on the NHS for IBS sufferers. Please use the site for information, advice and Peer Support.I will often be the moderator and hope to see you there.Kind RegardsDuncan


----------



## petra

Duncan, this sounds a really exciting project. Can I please ask-is there anyone is the Bristol area you could recommend for hypnotherapy?


----------



## natty09

HiI'm Nat, from Herts.


----------



## IPPO

I am from Ipswich... Feel free to get in touch


----------



## diana51

Hi ChrisI live in Kinver, so am quite nearby. I am new to this forum but have suffered with Ibs for the past 3 years after stopping the anti depressant, Seroxat. Since then I have been unable to take any kind of medication or supplements to ease the symptoms. I have a lot of noise in my stomach which is embarrassing, lots of bloating and pain. Have tried most therapies and at the moment am trying Michael Mahoney's hypno c.d. It would be great to get support from other people with this problem, as sometimes I can feel so isolated with it.







regards, diana


----------



## Martongirl 37

hi thereim in lincolnshire too x you can email me on [email protected]


----------



## diana51

Hi HillyNoticed your post on the ibs website. I am a fellow sufferer and have just joined the ibs support group online. Would be good the share experiences of this problem as not many people are willing to talk about it. Feel free to email me anytime, my email address is [email protected]







diane


----------



## just_me

Hi, I've just joined here. I'm from Hampshire, close to the Dorset border.


----------



## diana51

Hi just me, welcome to to the ibs website. Feel free to email me as it would be good to share experiences. My email address is in one of the replies above.


----------



## Bubbles123

Hey,I'm Laura. Im living in Gloucester. Are there any meetups around there?x


----------



## diana51

Hi bubblesNo there are no meet ups that I know of in Gloucester. Our meet up is Dudley. Sorry. How are you doing?


----------



## cherrypie09

Hi BubblesI live in Gloucester, I have had ibs-d for 11 years and suffer every day with urgency and loose bms, pain, bloating and wind .If you need someone to talk to i would be more than willing to help you if i can .What type of IBS do you have.


----------



## Mohammed

Hello All, I am a 34 year old guy with IBS D living in Kent in the UK its my pleasure to meet up and do chat with people have the same problem since i really feel upset with this disease which affect my normal life. This is my email if anyone interested: [email protected] CheersMohammed


----------



## peaches41

Diagnosed late in life after suffering ovarian cancer, with major abdominal surgery and extensive chemotherapy. Ibs d started after the death of my husband three years ago. I take calcium and sometimes Immodium.I live in Cornwall now, but am a Londoner.


----------



## cherrypie09

Peaches 41I live in England, Gloucestershire, I have Ibs-D.


----------



## Mohammed

Hello All, I am a 34 year old guy with IBS D living in Kent in the UK its my pleasure to meet up and do chat with you since i really feel upset with this disease which affect my normal life. This is my email: [email protected] if you're interested CheersMohammed


----------



## lolly pop

hey all im from birmingham,and would be keen to chat to anyone in england


----------



## Sophie2009

Shadowz said:


> remember a lot of us is meeting up in London on 20th july , let us know if any of u are interested


Hey,I'm from Worcester, but live in London whilst I'm at uni during term dates, I was wandering if you could provide more information about this meet up? I'd be very interested to go!thanks, Sophie.


----------



## support

hi im from leeds , uk. i suffered from this illness ova 15yrs , and jus recently i have sorted my problem out , fingers crossed, its bin four weeks now . from leaky gas, drs , home path, gastrology all dont help. i did it all my self . hu knows ur body beta then urself , yes you, dont giv up. i made sum herbal med myself and changed my diet, i want to help others so email me or pm me , i dont mind , im kinda new to tis site, looking forward to hear from you guys , hope you all get well soon, build ur life back , hav confidence, enjoy out door activities, i no how u guys feel, only a sufferer knows how u feel not drs or others hu havnt experience this problem. good luck


----------



## SSchiefer

Hey, irish lad living in the north east, suffered for about 5 years now, feel free to message or email me, its always good to hear from a fellow "suffer"


----------



## Martin_

Hi,Had IBS for about 8 years, happy to hear from anyone.


----------



## selly75

Hi,I'm 38 years old, live in Bristol. I have been suffering from SIBO over 15 years. I have been diagnosed this year via breath test. As I don't have family in England friends are very welcome







I would like to exchange experiences about SIBO/flatulence and also talk about other matters. Please feel free to email me. Also it would be great to meet you (pub, coffe shop, walk, etc). Anyone interested?







Any meeting in Bristol...?


----------



## TracyT

Hello. I've just set up a support group in London Bridge. I've listed it on meetups at http://www.meetup.com/London-IBS-Support-Group/My intention is to create a positive environment where we can learn new things and support each other. Our first talk is Tuesday 26 July at 7.30pm and is on Managing IBS with Herbs that can Help. Would love to meet up with you.


----------



## Moyes

Notts, IBS-D with possible FBO/LG


----------



## Tracey1983

Wow, a lot of people from London!! any from West Yorkshire?


----------



## h8mystomach

London here - Surrey


----------



## cw_2009

Im from Birmingham!! anyone wanna set up a support group...?


----------



## SarahLund

I, too, am from England. Hi to all







I think it's important to spread the word about this illness. Why do other illnesses (the ones we always hear about in the tabloids) get much more attention? Our illness should always be taken seriously. Yes it's not like we have cancer, but nevertheless, our symptoms are debilitating, both physically, and at times, mentally. Oh, and despite government statistics, that there are so many youth unemployed, maybe the government will just have to deal with the reality that some of us have bed-ridden illnesses. What matters most, is that i'm comfortable, while going through this illness, not the fact that i'm just another unemployed statistic. Geez. I wish the government would stop being prejudice and stop pointing fingers at the unemployed. We can't ALL be lying. I wish the government had i.b.s themselves at times.


----------



## ryan.s1990

hi i am from devon england, i could really use some advice from some one, or anyone who has been diagnosed with ibs, i havent felt right for 2 months now and seem to be just going round in circles with the doctor/hospital, any advice is highly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## P15T0L

Shadowz said:


> hello there i was just wondering if there is any people out there from England ? Maybe for support group , chat etc ?


HI i'm from manchester and have ibs-d. I have had this condition for over 14 years. And still on meds. thinking of going to my doctors to see if they can put me cbt (cognitive behavioural therapy). Where you go to a hypnotherapist to have your thoughts reprogrammed so the urgency of wanting the loo is lessened. Giving the ibs sufferer more time to themselves and family.


----------



## P15T0L

Ola everyone i'm from Manchester. Suffered with IBS for 14 years.


----------



## P15T0L

Ola everyone i'm from Manchester. Suffered with IBS for 14 years.


----------



## Moyes

still here in notts


----------



## Davemorrice

Sar said:


> Im In Nottinghamshire. please free to email


My name is Dave Morrice, I am based in Nottingham and I have just qualified as an advanced practitioner in Hypnotherapy specialising in IBS. (studying with helen bremner, the only full time hypnotherapy practitioner working within the NHS) I am looking for a few volunteers to help me road testing my new tools/ skillset can you help point me in the right direction as to who might helpThanks in advanceDave morricelifechoices-hypnotherapyNottingham


----------



## Davemorrice

Moyes said:


> Notts, IBS-D with possible FBO/LG


My name is Dave Morrice, I am based in Nottingham and I have just qualified as an advanced practitioner in Hypnotherapy specialising in IBS. (studying with helen bremner, the only full time hypnotherapy practitioner working within the NHS) I am looking for a few volunteers to help me road testing my new tools/ skillset can you help point me in the right direction as to who might help.Thank in advanceDave Morricelifechoices-hypnotherapyNottingham


----------



## jennym

Hello,My name is Jenny and I am from Brighton.I am very keen on starting a support group for the South East of England.I feel that this debilitating illness is not taken seriously enough and feel it would be helpful to have a place in which to rant/research/share/support etc.Please get in contact via email:[email protected]


----------



## tinh

Hi, I'm in Yorkshire, UK and I also wondered how many people were from the UK or if there any specific support groups based in the UK.


----------



## jo oakey

hi guys,

anyone on here from Notts? or around the area.


----------



## Dan-Irwin

Hi everyone im from Portsmouth

All the best

Dan


----------



## lightlanterns

Hello, anyone from the Dorset area?


----------



## IBSChelle

Hi I'm from derbyshire


----------



## IBSChelle

I'm near to Ashby de la zouch


----------



## IBSChelle

Does anyone know if there are any meet up groups around here?


----------



## IBSChelle

I am also near to Tamworth, Derby area.


----------



## IBSChelle

Would be great to talk to other people who understand what it is like to suffer from Ibs


----------



## mkmatt

Hello England - i'm from Milton Keynes, Bucks. Very happy for anyone to message me and to build up some contacts who suffer from this same problem as me.


----------



## Anna Cox

Hi Guys,

I've set up support groups in London and Brighton, you can join it at:

http://www.meetup.co...-Meetup-London/

http://www.meetup.com/IBS-Meetup-Brighton/

Anyone in other locations interested in being part of a support group, please joing my facebook group and let me know your location so that I can help you set one up or let you know when one starts in your area:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/IBSsupportgroupsUK/

All the best,

Anna x


----------



## deannawol

Hi guys,

Derby based here.


----------



## peaches41

I think it's great that people set up groups for us to get together but I'm sure I'm not alone in thinking it wouldn't be easy for some of us to travel? If I did join a group it would have to be an online one.


----------



## slinkycat

Hi, Im pretty new to the forum. Im from the North East (sunderland) and would love to get in touch with anyone who is going through the same as me. My email is [email protected] if anyone fancies a chat. Im also on facebook if a group gets set up. Thanks


----------



## ZamzAm

Hey, long shot, but I am in the Devon area, anyboy else?


----------



## Salsadiva

Hi I'm in Nottingham would be good if some of us in same area could get together and chat about our horrible condition?.


----------



## jancoo

Hi all jancoo here
I'm from North Kent


----------



## Joy Clayton

I live in Shropshire.


----------

